
Data Showing Increasing Shift to Nvidia and Intel from AMD - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/nvidia-and-intel-are-increasingly-dominant-in-gaming-hardware-since-pascal-and-skylake-releases-5a8d216564cd#.vhhgx0h0w
======
boxerbk
What do you guys think is driving these shifting behavior? Do you think it's
actually the Skylake and Pascal releases? Is there something that AMD can
revert this shift or that you think they're doing today that will change
consumer preferences?

